# Leave No Trace



## Tadaa

WOW.. just saw an amazing film. made me cry.

basis story:
Iraq war veteran with Post traumatic stress disorder and his 13 year old daughter live in a tent in the woods outside Portland, Oregon. They get spotted and taken out the woods.. 
all you need to know. 


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3892172/


----------



## AAAutin

Yeah, I dug it too.

Adapted from a novel based on this true Portland story.


----------



## Deleted member 125

that movie bummed me the fuck out. i hadnt cried during a movie since my ex said we should watch "inside out" while we were drunk until i saw this movie.


----------



## schmutz

I tried to get tickets for this when it played in Omaha but missed out. Still really want to see it. Glad to hear positive feedback


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

It was good and it was sad, just finished watching it. Coulda been sadder though, so I guess there's that.


----------



## Deleted member 125

list of films @Engineer J Lupo also thinks could of been sadder: life is beautiful, old yeller, my girl, the ending to terminator 2 when he gives the thumbs up before melting, eternal sunshine of the spotless mind, up, and last but not least marley and me.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Haha, nah I don't mean it could have used more sadness. I meant yes, it was sad but it could have been Dear Zachary sad.


----------



## deleted17310

Hachi was the saddest movie of all time but once I saw the comparison to that moment in Terminator 2 I knew that I could never watch this movie


----------



## RottonCotton

Tadaa said:


> WOW.. just saw an amazing film. made me cry.
> 
> basis story:
> Iraq war veteran with Post traumatic stress disorder and his 13 year old daughter live in a tent in the woods outside Portland, Oregon. They get spotted and taken out the woods..
> all you need to know.
> 
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3892172/



This man is a very good friend to me . What they did is bullshit to him . There's more to the story


----------



## Tadaa

RottonCotton said:


> This man is a very good friend to me . What they did is bullshit to him . There's more to the story



are you talking about the person the story is based on ?


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

Not surprised the authorities considered their living conditions unacceptable. HA! The girl had no cavities and was way above her intelligence level for her age. Too bad more parents weren't as badass as him. I've read the book twice. Even though the book is fiction, there's some great ideas within it- like covering up shiny parts of a pack, hiding stuff in camp and making emergency dugout shelters. Dressing more civilian like when going to town so they wouldn't raise any suspicion.

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1140240/posts

The movie definitely touched a nerve with me, as I saw a little of myself in the Dad living how he choose to live.

I wonder how him and his daughter are doing now and what her thoughts are on her time living in forest park. Hope they're out there doing well.


----------



## schmutz

I watched it last night with my boys. They really enjoyed . I did for the most part too....I dunno the end kind of phased me off but maybe more because I could relate to the rest of it with having to house up to get my kids back etc...


----------



## Mj23

yep. watched a few months ago. made my throat ache a little. excellent performance.


----------



## Koala

About to watch this on an airplane. Probably going to wait for everyone to fall asleep tho before I envitabely sit here crying


----------



## DoctorZ

I just watched this movie on Netflix. I was going to post about it on here when I saw it had already been posted. Great movie!


----------



## Coywolf

Ya, watched this a while ago. Such a great look Into PTSD, being houseless with children, the criminalization of homelessness....

It was a great film. I would like to see a documentary about the actual making of the film, with the people it was based on, and how the director interpreted that into the final product.


----------



## Deleted member 22934

I watched it... If that wasn't the most realistic movie I ever seen, I don't know what is... Family fell apart, full of tragedy, nothing worked out in the end, and it wasn't alright.... Damn that's some real life shit


----------

